

Cyberspace and the Sacralization of Information - knowbody
http://journals.ub.uni-heidelberg.de/index.php/religions/article/view/17361

======
byEngineer
If I'm a member of this religion, would I stand a chance in court claiming
that copyright laws discriminate me on the freedom of religion basis?

~~~
wolfgke
Probably no (but IANAL): To quote
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missionary_Church_of_Kopimism](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missionary_Church_of_Kopimism)

"The religion's association with illegal file sharing has been said not to be
a sign that illegal file-sharing will be excused from Sweden's zero-tolerance
approach to the controversial matter."

The German wikipedia is even more direct
([http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Det_Missionerande_Kopimistsamfu...](http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Det_Missionerande_Kopimistsamfundet#Urheberrecht)):

"Der formale Status der Kirche ändert jedoch nichts an der strafrechtlichen
Belangung von Mitgliedern bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen, wobei Gerson jedoch
hofft, dass der Glaube der Kopimisten in der zukünftigen Gesetzgebung
berücksichtigt wird."

Trying to translate:

"The formal status of the church makes no difference of the criminal
arraignment of members for violation of copyright [note: "Urheberrecht" means
something different than "copyright", since "Urheberrecht" is centrally based
on the concept of "Urheberschaft" (authorship), but this is probably
nevertheless the best word to use for the translation], where Gerson
nevertheless hopes, that the faith of the Kopimist will be considered in the
future legislation."

